# Weird spot on my TV screen



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

On my Mitsubishi WD65C9 HDTV I noticed just this evening a small white speck on the screen. I even switched input on the TV but, the spot stayed on the screen. The TV was manufactured in 2010.

Maybe when I start the TV up again the spot will have disappeared. Would. It be so annoying if the spot was in one of the very tip of one of the corners on the screen. But, nooooooo had to plant itself just right of centre from side to side and just near centre from top to bottom.

If starting up the TV does not make this go away can the spot be repaired?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Stuck pixle.

I've seen some utilities that claim to fix them for PC monitors but have never tried one. Same with some other methods such as 'massaging' the spot if the screen is soft and not glass.

Web search at your own risk.


----------



## azdave7042 (Oct 4, 2007)

You are more than likely experiencing and slow death of the DLP chip on your set. This same issue happened to me on my Samsung DLP. First 1 white spec. After a couple of days 4-5. After a few weeks the whole screen had thousands of white dots everywhere. I ordered the DLP replacement chip from Amazon for my Set model and changed myself. Worked like a champ. I had a samsung DLP authorized repair center quote me $800. I did it myself for about $150.

Just research DLP chip and white spots you find a bunch of information about it.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Stuck pixle.
> 
> I've seen some utilities that claim to fix them for PC monitors but have never tried one. Same with some other methods such as 'massaging' the spot if the screen is soft and not glass.
> 
> Web search at your own risk.


yes the screen is made out of plastic.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

azdave7042 said:


> You are more than likely experiencing and slow death of the DLP chip on your set. This same issue happened to me on my Samsung DLP. First 1 white spec. After a couple of days 4-5. After a few weeks the whole screen had thousands of white dots everywhere. I ordered the DLP replacement chip from Amazon for my Set model and changed myself. Worked like a champ. I had a samsung DLP authorized repair center quote me $800. I did it myself for about $150.
> 
> Just research DLP chip and white spots you find a bunch of information about it.


How is this replaced? I replaced the lamp myself not too long ago and that was simple. The screen up close throughout the whole screen has little fade looking places. That can hold have been from new. I did not look at the screen that close except for a few days ago.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## azdave7042 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've never done it on a Mitsubuishi but on my Samsung is was very easy. Took about 30 minutes. Mostly just taking screws out that hold the back on. I searched Youtube and found almost my exact set and a step by step video. I searched for your set and quickly found this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9fiv4bI1qI 
I know this is not your exact model but you can do more extensive searches. This only took me 2 minutes to come up with this one. The DLP chip is like a computer processor. It is a flat, square thing with many pins on the back. If your somewhat technical or compute savvy this should be OK to do yourself. If you're not than you may want a professional to do it or buy a new set. I'll bet your set is around 7-8 years old and for what a professional repair job will cost you can probably but a better TV than what you have now.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

After asking that question. I also searched for the answer. Mucho screws. Remembering how to match the corresponding screws with the right holes will be the hardest thing to do.

I will wait on this until more of those spots show up. 


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

My younger son replaced his Mitsu DLP a few years ago. After googling Mitsubishi WD65C9 problems and looking at the DLP chip replacement process, I'd say that this is not a job for the novice or faint of heart. You are looking at a minimum cost of $200 for parts and a recommended installation kit. Professional installation would in all probability run another $200 or more. Better to replace the set with a modern smart TV. 65 inch models start at $1K at Best Buy. 4K models start around $1500. Drop down in size to 60 inch and you can save a few hundred dollars. 55 inch Smart TV's are probably the most popular, with prices as low as $600.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cholly said:


> My younger son replaced his Mitsu DLP a few years ago. After googling Mitsubishi WD65C9 problems and looking at the DLP chip replacement process, I'd say that this is not a job for the novice or faint of heart. You are looking at a minimum cost of $200 for parts and a recommended installation kit. Professional installation would in all probability run another $200 or more. Better to replace the set with a modern smart TV. 65 inch models start at $1K at Best Buy. 4K models start around $1500. Drop down in size to 60 inch and you can save a few hundred dollars. 55 inch Smart TV's are probably the most popular, with prices as low as $600.


Did you just suggest dropping down in size!??!? 

While it may seem easier, it's a thought call because dip in some ways are imho a much better picture quality than any led based system today. That choice is not cut and dry. Many smart tv stuff is meaningless to some as well... It's an ok Ingrid, but it doesn't really do much for you that you can't do better from an outboard box like a chrome cast or appletv, unless you want a little 4k streaming.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I purchased the TV I am writing about here in 2010 for 1099.99. So your suggestion is not bad. What you'd wait until tax refund arrives next year to purchase that TV. So fat that little spot on the screen has not brought any friends along yet.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> While it maI'm not awar of anyone making DLP receivers these days. Projecy seem easier, it's a thought call because dip in some ways are imho a much better picture quality than any led based system today.


I'm not aware of anyone making DLP receivers these days. Projectors, yes but DLP TV sets have gone the way of other rear projection TV's. LED TV's have come a long way over the past few years, with vastly improved blacks, wider angle viewing, and now, UHD TV's, which are stunning.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes sadly they have. Which is why I said it's hard to give one up if you have it.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

How can an LCD set use the same wattage as a projection set?

http://www.hdtvsolutions.com/Mitsubishi-WD-65C9.htm218W

http://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-65LW6500-led-tv210W


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I did look on Best Buy and there are 65 inch Visio TVs for 999. Well 1000 dollars. Asleep a sharp for the same price. Not a bad price. Well if there was free delivery. Would rather purchase on EBay that way there not be any taxes. 



Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I would never consider buying a $1000 worth of one item, especially a tv from ebay. Likely has zero warranty if you do that.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> How can an LCD set use the same wattage as a projection set?
> 
> http://www.hdtvsolutions.com/Mitsubishi-WD-65C9.htm218W
> 
> http://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-65LW6500-led-tv210W


Why not? Makes sense to me, in fact I am surprised it uses as much as a dlp...


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I would never consider buying a $1000 worth of one item, especially a tv from ebay. Likely has zero warranty if you do that.


Purchased the one that I have now on eBay. Only two problems in n 5 years. One the bulb needed replacing and not the little spot. So far the little spot has not brought any of its friends out yet.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Did you buy it for an authorized dealer that is listed on eBay, or just in an auction in eBay? If it's used and you know and it's a great deal fine, but if it's supposed to be new and not form a dealer then there's no way I'd buy it off eBay. Plus ebays charges are so outrageous now I don't like them anymore for anything to be honest. But really if it's not a real dealer, there is no warranty.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Many manufacturer warranties specifically exclude those types of sites, even if from an otherwise authorized dealer.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Did you buy it for an authorized dealer that is listed on eBay, or just in an auction in eBay? If it's used and you know and it's a great deal fine, but if it's supposed to be new and not form a dealer then there's no way I'd buy it off eBay. Plus ebays charges are so outrageous now I don't like them anymore for anything to be honest. But really if it's not a real dealer, there is no warranty.


I only purchase from sellers that have 99 to 100 percent positive feedback.

The seller was Tiger Direct.

The TV was brand new. eBay does not charge to purchase items.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Many manufacturer warranties specifically exclude those types of sites, even if from an otherwise authorized dealer.


Square Trade had a warranty that I purchased.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SeaBeagle said:


> I only purchase from sellers that have 99 to 100 percent positive feedback.
> 
> The seller was Tiger Direct.
> 
> ...


No they don't charge buyers but I don't like how they treat sellers at all. Heck ask Rich. 

And as I said one must be careful about warranties. What I don't understand is why would you go through eBay to buy something from Tiger direct? Why not just go strait to tiger direct? I'm really asking because I'm curious. This isn't like Amazon being the store front. eBay is a different world.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> No they don't charge buyers but I don't like how they treat sellers at all. Heck ask Rich.
> 
> And as I said one must be careful about warranties. What I don't understand is why would you go through eBay to buy something from Tiger direct? Why not just go strait to tiger direct? I'm really asking because I'm curious. This isn't like Amazon being the store front. eBay is a different world.


Same TV, Same seller. Just a different purchasing process.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

The one spot as of today has a friend. Yes a second spot



Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SeaBeagle said:


> Same TV, Same seller. Just a different purchasing process.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Then why go through a second intermediary that doesn't add anything for you and if anything can cause issues?

I just don't get wanting to add additional parties to the chain when that party is eBay. Amazon maybe. But not eBay. Again I'm just confused by that.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SeaBeagle said:


> The one spot as of today has a friend. Yes a second spot
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Close together or far apart?


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

SeaBeagle said:


> The one spot as of today has a friend. Yes a second spot
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Chinese water torture is less painful than waiting for more spots to show up.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Close together or far apart?


Far apart like 12 inches.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

drpjr said:


> Chinese water torture is less painful than waiting for more spots to show up.


Not too bad so far. Will purchase the replacement part soon.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

I went a couple of weeks before the second one showed up and I started looking for a new TV. Three days later I had a dozen and a new TV.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

The replacement part is much less costly than a new TV.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> Why not? Makes sense to me, in fact I am surprised it uses as much as a dlp...


That was my point. I figured an LED would be much less.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

SeaBeagle said:


> I purchased the TV I am writing about here in 2010 for 1099.99.





SeaBeagle said:


> The replacement part is much less costly than a new TV.


Maybe so, but you'll still have a 5, going on 6 year old set with no warranty and a user replaced part that may or may not last, IF you get it installed right.

Despite the post above, I have to believe an equivalent size set with newer technology will use less power which will save some amount of money.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Maybe so, but you'll still have a 5, going on 6 year old set with no warranty and a user replaced part that may or may not last, IF you get it installed right.
> 
> Despite the post above, I have to believe an equivalent size set with newer technology will use less power which will save some amount of money.


Would be nice if I had the monies. 200 dollars is much more affordable than a net tele set would be.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Two is company. Threes a crowd.
What is neat this forms a ★V★. The first letter of my first name. My TV is getting personalized. 








Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought my Panny Plasma from Amazon [ Amazon was the seller], it was a good price with free delivery. I would do it again if the state of PA. didn't stick their TAX nose into Amazon's sales.

Amazon gave you 30 days to be happy or they would refund/or exchange it, paying for return shipping.[ with NO hassle] I don't know how other stores do it, but even Walleyworld only gives you 15 days to return.

If Amazon has changed since Dec. 2011, then I would probably buy local. At that time however they were most accommodating.

I have heard DLP is a very good picture. I would get a computer buddy to help you, with the replacement, If you go that route. as far as the screw placement there are a couple ways to approach this. I encountered the same issue with a electronic item, what I did was dirt simple but it worked for me. I had a leftover stack of paper cups from a picnic, so I removed the screws one at a time and threw one [ or more if it came off the same side] into a cup with a small piece of paper as to the placement. A little more work, but it went back together pretty quick. If it requires more detail, draw a duplicate schematic of the cover with screws on a large sheet of paper, put down some double faced tape where the screws go and lay the screws there when you remove them. This takes more time up front, but the return should be quick and correct with no leftovers.

Also, do a search on AVS website. It's loaded with info and people there are helpful.

The only question I would have is how long this fix might last.

AVS guys might help with that.

My next tv [ when I get the $] would be a 4K I think. This is one place I disagree with INKH- Forget "smart TV" Think "great picture". A set top box like a roku will do what you need. My Plasma which had access to youtube through Panasonic's Viera cast No longer supports youtube, So that feature is gone. I did not buy this TV for it's internet access however, so I'm not PO'd. I bought it for it's great picture and that's what I got! I have a basic Roku and it can update itself without the high price tag. Just keep this in mind when you're shopping.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Now the original dot has 4 friends on the screen. I rang up a repair place today and the guy I talked to said that Mitsubishi is known to send the replacement part free of charge. All that I need is to have the make model and serial number when I ring up Mitsubishi. I also need to let Mitsubishi know that I have someone to do the installation. 
The installer will do the whole job for around 230.00. This includes coming out to the house. The TV is too big to take to the repair place.

With 5 dots still really no biggie. 


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Rang up Mitsubishi today about the DLP chip. I was referred to a authorized repair place.

What happens is that Mitsubishi dispatches the chip to the repair place. Then all that I pay is the service installation. Cheaper than purchasing a new TV. The repair would be done here and not at the repair shop.

The TV screen now has 10 dots. Still not that all bothersome. 



Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

azdave7042 said:


> You are more than likely experiencing and slow death of the DLP chip on your set. This same issue happened to me on my Samsung DLP. First 1 white spec. After a couple of days 4-5. After a few weeks the whole screen had thousands of white dots everywhere. I ordered the DLP replacement chip from Amazon for my Set model and changed myself. Worked like a champ. I had a samsung DLP authorized repair center quote me $800. I did it myself for about $150.
> 
> Just research DLP chip and white spots you find a bunch of information about it.


My TV shut itself off today. When I restarted the TV the TV shut down again. Could this be the result of the above?

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Could be, although I have a Mitsubishi that randomly does that sometimes and it has no other issues. Would come back on latter on? If not, it could be the chip, or could be the bulb too, or it could just be toast...


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Just replaced the bulb about a month ago. The amber/red light stays on all the time. 


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

The DLP is installed now. Before the installer installed the chip him said the TV should have stayed on. Anyway after the chip was installed the TV was able to be on but, turned off itself.

The installer told me it was the bulb. Just replaced the bulb with a generic bulb that worked back in June. The recommended bulb a Phillips's brand which costs like 100.00. The no brand bulb that I purchased only cost like 27.00.

The TV starts up with the Welcome Mitsubishi then turns tight off again. The welcome screen is bright and looks like it should. 

I was told to get a Phillips brand bulb which is too expensive now. I will purchase another generic bulb.

When first applying power to the TV the bulb lights up then the TV shuts it self off. 


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Installed new bulb todat. No more dots and perfect picture again. Will purchase a Phillips brand bulb which is recomened soon. 


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------

